# Marmalade went over the bridge this afternoon.



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had tried to get him seen before I went in for surgery, but both appointments could not be kept. When I returned from my 1st hospital stay, I noticed he had declined considerably. When I returned from my 2nd hospital stay he had declined even further. I made arrangements with a friend to dig the burying hole for me and Mom and I took him to the vet this afternoon. He was ready. 
Upon examination, the vet felt even if we had made the earlier appointments before my surgery, it would not have changed the outcome at all. They helped us ease him on his way and he went in my arms with my whispers of love in his ears.

Marmy was brought to me in the summer of 1996 as a 3wk old, near dead, kitten who had been seperated from his littermates by work-tasks at Hubby's power plant. I bottle fed him into a great kitty and he was always very attached and close to me. I will miss him chasing shadows and lights on the walls and floor. Snuggling down on my belly with his head purring under my chin.

"Meah-ah-ah-ah-er" to you, my Marm.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwww.....what a sweet remembrance. Go gently, Marmy.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh Heidi, I am so sorry. You have my deepest sympathies and thoughts.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh Heidi I am so very, very, very sorry!  *Hugs*


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP sweey kitty :angel


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Heidi, so sorry for your loss  My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry about Marmalade Heidi, I'm sure he had a wonderful life.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

[[[[hugs]]]]
Run free at the bridge, handsome guy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He was lucky he found his way to you, Heidi. You both loved each other very much.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so sorry, Heidi.

RIP little kitty


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Heidi, Marmalade was my favorite, such a gorgeous orange tabby, hugs to you, your family and the rest of the kittehs..
You gave her a great life..


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Heidi, I am so, so sorry to hear about Marmy. Hugs to you and your kittehs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I cleaned the litterbox for the 1st time in two weeks (Mom and Hubby are NOT doing the stellar job that I do) and Mom was commenting on BooBoo hopping in there to deposit a pee clump for me. I was telling her it is usually LuckyDuck who does that, and that Marmalade would jump onto my back as I was bent over scooping. 
It made me pause and fight back tears.
He liked to jump onto my lower back and lay down with his front paws over a shoulder to watch what I was doing and purr in my ear. I loved it. Except when he used his claws for balance.
I also missed him last night in the recliner. Marm was my recliner-snuggle-kitty.


----------



## Cat House Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Marmy*

Heidi, I want to add my sympathies on your loss of Marmy. He was a fine looking guy. Cherish the good memories of him.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Heidi, I'm so sory to hear about Marmalade. He had a blessed life with you. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Run free marmy!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Heidi, you are your kitties are in my thoughts. Rest in peace, Marma.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Heidi, you gave Marmalade a wonderful life filled with love and joy. I hope that helps ease your pain.

Many, many hugs to you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, it does. I'd say 95% of our cats were rescued from one dire situation or another, where death was just around the corner and even closer for some. I know I give them the best of what I can. It hurts to lose them, but I DO feel good knowing I changed their lives for the better and I can (and will) keep their legacy of love alive by offering my heart and home to other cats in need.
I just miss the ones who have gone and look forward to meeting them at The Bridge when it is my time.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

No words, just tears. ((hug))


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Thank you for sharing your lovely memories of Marmalade.
What a sweet cat. Ginger boys are so special.

seashell


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

How fortunate we all are that we have actually known the love and have given love to our sweet kitties. It hurts and it will take time, but it does get better. Keep your chin up. 

*Remember.*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

talullah said:


> *Remember.*


I always do. Thanks. I was just thinking of him this evening as I was feeding the canned food. He always liked his squished 'just so'...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, he was a beautiful kitty, Heidi. I'm so sorry for your loss, but also thankful that he ended up with you. He had a long and wonderful life because of you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi Ive been out of the loop being out of town so much. I want to extend my sympathy to you for Marmys passing. You do so much to give these cats full lives. May his memories comfort you. Im so sorry.

Merry


----------

